# Best time of year to hunt..?



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I currently am counting the days off until the winter so i can go out and try my luck at the coyotes in the snow and wide open winter woods.. I think it will be easier in the winter but I'm new so I dont know for sure..
So whats you guys' favorite times to hunt.. and besides your favorite what time of year do you think produces the BEST results for hunting coyotes.. include which time of the year is best for calling them in, or getting them to talk back, or to come running into the call... I just wonder about it all..

Besides the forum has been dead for a few days.. I'll liven things up..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't speak for other parts of the country, but it's probably the same. The best results on coyotes usually happen when the young ones are out and running, Aug or Sept can be awesome calling for young dumb as a rock coyotes. 
The longer you wait the harder they are to call, seems coyotes learn pretty fast when they are being hunted hard. If you can hunt pvt land that could be another story. After a hard winter storm can also be good.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, welcome to the most exciting hunting you can get.. in my opinion...

the easiest time to call them in is usually different from the best time to call them in, as far as the fur is concerned. right now you will usually have very exciting responses, since the pups are out starting on their own. they are learning to hunt, and are not very cautious. BUT around here i usually wait until late september or early october so the fur is starting to get better.

i prefer to hunt when the fur is good unless i get a call from the farmers. i really try to use everything i can if i am going to take an animal.

now is a good time to hunt. the pups are not experienced. they will answer and will come in pretty quick most of the time.

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

My favorite time -----
3/4 moon
6" snow
2am
Thursday nite
10 degrees
Late winter

It don''t get any better !


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

favorite time to hunt, all the time.  j/k early spring-oct. but not very productive on furs. during these times are the most fun for me because of the aggressiveness of the adult coyotes during denning season and after that the ceriousity of the juviniles. winter is always crazy, everyone out calling, making it a bit more challenging to call, but it is always a great time to see how long you can stay out in the cold before your fingers and toes fall off to get that coyote that has been called by several other people that haven't waited long enough to catch a glimpse.  If there wasn't a challenge, it wouldn't be any fun.

xdeano


----------



## Vic (Aug 7, 2006)

The best time to call them, coinsides with the right time to hunt them winter. From Oct thru Feb is the best here in southern Arizona, fur is primed,weather is cool,and it just feels and looks, like hunting season.
There is no glory, in sweating like a hog, swatting mosquitoes and biting flies away from your face, then shooting a lop earred pup with milk teeth in the spring/summer, other than the fact you killed something. If thats the only impeteous for going out, something is not quite right between your ears


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My favorite time to hunt them is when there is a nice blanket of snow and there is a nice bite to the air. What a great way to pass the winter months than to be out in the snow hunting. Especially when it gets 10 to 20 below and the coyotes are so hungry they come running right to the call


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha, that's why I live in the southwest. You can have all that nice coyote fur and the weather that goes with it. I may come up there in the summer to look at it.


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fallguy---- you nailed it.

right after a fresh snow--can't beat it

theres something about new snow , every fox and coyote is out and 
about.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, you can beat it real easy. A January, 50 degree Sunday morning, you shoot 5 coyotes then go home and have a BBQ in the 80 degree afternoon weather. :lol: 
Or, if you want to ruff it, head up to the mountians and shoot a cat or two in the snowy mid afternoon 55 degree weather, then get your butt back down the mountian where it's 80 degrees. :lol:

Believe me the west has it's snow too, but it can stay where it belongs.....Surfers Rule  :wink:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys..


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

When the coyote is in my sights.........


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> My favorite time to hunt them is when there is a nice blanket of snow and there is a nice bite to the air. What a great way to pass the winter months than to be out in the snow hunting. Especially when it gets 10 to 20 below and the coyotes are so hungry they come running right to the call


 It's a perfectweather and tome - get's the blood flowing for yote landing! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

I like to hunt any time of the year, but in particular when the pups are young. A. the pups are usually curious and will come in. and B. if nothing is coming into your howler or rabbit in distress, slap in a pups in distress and the adults come running.


----------

